# sensores para maquina contadora de semillas?



## cijey (Ene 13, 2008)

Hola, estoy por hacer una maquina contadora de semillas. La semilla a contar es muy chica, alrededor de los 5mm de diametro pero no se que tipo de sensor utilizar para realizarla. 

Algun aporte que me puedan dar?


----------



## pepechip (Ene 13, 2008)

hola 
puedes utilizar como sensor un optoacoplador (diodo emisor de infrarrojos+ fototransistor).
Tendras que hacer que las semillas pasen de una en una dejando un pequeño espacio entre estos dos elementos.
Tambien puedes hacerlo por infrarrojos pero utilizando el metodo reflexivo; el emisor y el receptor estan mirando hacia el mismo sitio, y en el momento que llega la semilla se ilumina esta y en ese momento lo ve el fototransistor.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2008)

¿ Que tan precisa debe ser la cuenta ?
¿ Siempre es el mismo tipo de semilla (Tamaño) ?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 13, 2008)

Realmente es un reto detectar 5mm y en grandes cantidades , cada semilla....

Si tienes dinero, pues una camara de alta velocidad.

Otro metodo es cubicandolas, si son bastante regulares puedes llenar vasos y contar el numero de vasos llenados (quien dice vasos dice tubos, dispensadores...).

Si lo que realmente lo que deseas es contar grano a grano (parece un anuncio de cafe) lo mejor es un confunto de barreras, donde cada barrera deberan desfilar en riguroso orden cada granito.

Para ello necesitas una fotocelula lo mas pequeña posible (tipo namur o de fibra optica o un diseño personalizado por ti (eso depende de lo que sepas de electronica).

La gracia es que no te encasquillen dentro de los tubitos o rieles, eso requieres un buen crivado y seguramente la utilizacion de un vibrador (no de esos no).


Si tienes conocimientos de electronica, la barrera seria un emisor de infrarrojos modulado (un 555 a 40Khz).

El receptor un fotodiodo,amplificador+ filtropasa banda(40Khz), rectificador de precision, un pasabajos, pasa altos.

La madre del coordero esta en el filtro despues del rectificador, te limita la velocidad y la precision.

Me explico el paso de cada grano genera una huella caracteristica lo que te permite mejorar notablemente la tasa de errores por ejemplo por que hay dos granos tocandose.

El paso de cada grano genera un pico caracteristico de una frecuencia caracteristica.



El metodo optico parece el mas adecuado, los capacitativos parecen lentos.
Evidentemente los inductivos fuera de lugar
Los ultrasonidos no aportan nada.
Por radio frecuencia como no sea para tostarlos un poco....


----------



## fernandob (Ene 13, 2008)

hola, los 5 mm no es un problema para un TX y RX infrarrojos del mas comun que gusten, si hasta he detectado un hilo ! (presencia o ausencia de hilo del finito) .

y lo de contar semillas SI ASEGURAS LA VELOCIDAD DE CAIDA puedes incluso tener en cuenta una caida continua, asi que no es necesario un intervalo entre c/u de ellas:
si el haz se interrumpe en forma continua (**) considera que caen en forma continua y un oscilador precalibrado hara seguir la cuenta.

esto es facil, pones el asunto a funcionar:
caida continua de semillas , cuentas en un minuto cuantas caen (las recojes y las cuentas) y asi obtienes cuantas semillas por segundo caen lara el oscilador.
supongo que te da lo mismo 998 que 1003 (a menos que sean pepitas de oro   ).

(**) puedes verificar que esten cayendo en forma continua y no que se haya trabado el sistema puesto que sensas en la ciada libre de las semillas.

PD: la electronica es la segunda parte del asunto, la primera es el analisis y la imaginacion.

saludos


----------



## cijey (Ene 14, 2008)

Muchas gracias, por todos sus aportes si me fueron de mucha ayuda ahora tengo una idea mas clara de lo que debo de hacer.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ene 14, 2008)

por peso no ?


----------

